# Welcome to Fur Base



## Infrarednexus (May 10, 2018)

We set up a discord server where you can enjoy yourself when the forums are slow or filled with too much drama. We are willing to extend our invitation to everyone so long as you abide by our rules and treat other users with the curtesy you would appreciate yourself


----------



## Ginza (May 10, 2018)

This is a chat for all the active members of FAF- so, FAF, but discord edition 

All we ask is that we leave politics, drama, and tension behind. This is a server to kick back and relax as friends :3


----------



## Sarachaga (May 10, 2018)

It's a great server! Very relaxed and friendly, and there's activity constantly.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2018)

This server is for people to chill. If you have any problems, feel free to ask staff. We're here to help.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 10, 2018)

You also get your own custom color


----------



## Puggles (May 10, 2018)

OWO


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

*insert promotional benefit here*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 10, 2018)

*insert random benefit of joining here*


----------



## BahgDaddy (May 10, 2018)

Have fun :3


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (May 10, 2018)

OwO What's this?


----------



## Asassinator (May 10, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> OwO What's this?


Discord Advertising


----------



## Aibiki (May 11, 2018)

I joined because why not >.>


----------



## Teh_Skully (May 11, 2018)

I'm a simple guy. When I see a discord link, I just click on it


----------



## TrishaCat (May 11, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Discord/Telegram Invite Thread


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 12, 2018)

Alright I joined, but keep in mind I live in eastern europe so I may not be so active due to timezone differences if the majority of members is from USA


----------



## Blythulu (May 12, 2018)

I joined, but all I saw was a set of rules and the ball pit, so I got nervous and left because I didn't know what to do to gain access to the full server. I read through the rules a few times looking for a hidden 'if you read the rules type '_' in the ball pit' or something like that.  Didn't see one, and I'm shy as heck so I bolted. Lemme know what to do and I'll try again.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

Blythulu said:


> I joined, but all I saw was a set of rules and the ball pit, so I got nervous and left because I didn't know what to do to gain access to the full server. I read through the rules a few times looking for a hidden 'if you read the rules type '_' in the ball pit' or something like that.  Didn't see one, and I'm shy as heck so I bolted. Lemme know what to do and I'll try again.


The ball pit is there to prevent trolls and raiders and such. Could've just poked one of the staff if one was online and we'd get back to you. 

If no staff is online at the time just wait. Might look to get more staff though, depending on how many members we have, which is sitting at 44 already. 

Geez, didn't know such a server would be this popular.. 



Rimna said:


> Alright I joined, but keep in mind I live in eastern europe so I may not be so active due to timezone differences if the majority of members is from USA


That's OK, mate. We have a decent amount of Europeans on the server, including two from staff.


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Alright I joined, but keep in mind I live in eastern europe so I may not be so active due to timezone differences if the majority of members is from USA



We have members from all over the globe :3 

You also can be as inactive or as active as you’d like!


----------



## Asassinator (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> We have members from all over the globe :3
> 
> You also can be as inactive or as active as you’d like!


I am his evidence.


----------



## Some Moron (May 12, 2018)

Isn't this some kind of trick to give all the desperate ones computer viruses? I know your tricks, robot!


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Isn't this some kind of trick to give all the desperate ones computer viruses? I know your tricks, robot!



Yes, we will hack you >:V


----------



## Some Moron (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Yes, we will hack you >:V


No! I value this account!


----------



## GreenZone (May 12, 2018)

i told you to stop cause i was getting this nonstop





didn't see the need to boot me from it i was doing something and had to turn off notifications


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> i told you to stop cause i was getting this nonstop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your own settings, mate.


----------



## GreenZone (May 12, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> That's your own settings, mate.



yeah i know i said i had to turn off notifications drop the attitude


----------



## GreenZone (May 12, 2018)

"oh well you're not welcome noaw!"

i just wanted to see what it was i wasn't intending on staying so jokes on you


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> "oh well you're not welcome noaw!"
> 
> i just wanted to see what it was i wasn't intending on staying so jokes on you



We let you in, you got booted from the pit channel. After we give you full access to the server, that channel is hidden- it’s how we set our permissions up. We didn’t boot you


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> yeah i know i said i had to turn off notifications drop the attitude


???



GreenZone said:


> "oh well you're not welcome noaw!"
> 
> i just wanted to see what it was i wasn't intending on staying so jokes on you


We didn't kick anyone. We moved you from the pit to the main server.


----------



## GreenZone (May 12, 2018)

Ginza said:


> We let you in, you got booted from the pit channel. After we give you full access to the server, that channel is hidden- it’s how we set our permissions up. We didn’t boot you





Yakamaru said:


> ???
> 
> 
> We didn't kick anyone. We moved you from the pit to the main server.



be that as it may i genuinely just wanted to poke my head in and leave but i was booted its not on my server list


----------



## Ginza (May 12, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> be that as it may i genuinely just wanted to poke my head in and leave but i was booted its not on my server list



If you join back- we’ll happily let you in :3 

The whole booting is understandable- discord permissions are finicky at times


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 13, 2018)

I'm refreshing this for newer people to have a chance.


----------



## Lopaw (Jun 13, 2018)

May as well join it since a few tiny servers I was on have died suddenly


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Jun 14, 2018)

Server is a little too much for me. Like, too many channels, too many people, too much going on. It's overwhelming to me. And as was mentioned, you have to turn off notifications lest you get bombarded all day every day. So if you're like me, you probably won't dig this server. But if you're not, more power to ya.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 14, 2018)

I tend to get a tadpole-bit scared when a whole mass of new info appears in front of me, but generally I'm able to overcome it through curiosity. The discord thing seems great, so it's just a matter of time for me.


----------



## rd924 (Jul 3, 2018)

How does one get an invite to the server? Very interested!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

rd924 said:


> How does one get an invite to the server? Very interested!


I sent you a DM of it.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jul 3, 2018)

Yo, I'd like to check it out. Send an invite my way.

Thanks btw.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 3, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> Yo, I'd like to check it out. Send an invite my way.
> 
> Thanks btw.


Done


----------



## Summer (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey*Infrarednexus, *Your link didn't seem to work.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 4, 2018)

Summer said:


> Hey*Infrarednexus, *Your link didn't seem to work.


I''ll send you one


----------



## Summer (Jul 4, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I''ll send you one



Ok, thanks.


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 4, 2018)

Might be interesting to check it out. Send some of that juicy invite if you have any left


----------



## Ginza (Jul 10, 2018)

Just giving this a bump so some newer members can get a chance! PM me, @Infrarednexus , or @Yakamaru if you need a link!





Night.Claw said:


> Might be interesting to check it out. Send some of that juicy invite if you have any left



Hey, did you ever get that invite? If not, DM me and I’ll send it on over!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 10, 2018)

We also have a movie night every week on our server thanks to a devoted staff member.


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 10, 2018)

Can I has link?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 10, 2018)

Is this the same channel from before, or..? owo


----------



## Ginza (Jul 10, 2018)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> Is this the same channel from before, or..? owo



Same server? Yes :3



Luxibutt said:


> Can I has link?



Did you ever get that link? If not, I’ll forward it!


----------



## Luxibutt (Jul 10, 2018)

Ginza said:


> Same server? Yes :3
> 
> 
> 
> Did you ever get that link? If not, I’ll forward it!


Yes, I got it! Thank you :3


----------



## Galatur René (Jul 12, 2018)

Invite me, if you would.


----------



## Nihles (Aug 17, 2018)

Hey! Metalhead here! Can I please have an invite!


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2018)

invite please


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

Nihles said:


> Hey! Metalhead here! Can I please have an invite!





Peebes said:


> invite please


No problem


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 17, 2018)

Invite ZeroVoidTime


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2018)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Invite ZeroVoidTime


Sure. I just sent you one.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2018)

Bump


----------



## Wolfstin (Sep 19, 2018)

Sure send a invite.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2018)

Wolfstin said:


> Sure send a invite.


Done UwU


----------



## Thefreemasons (Sep 22, 2018)

Can I get an invite? Interested in joining. My discord is the same as my username on here


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 22, 2018)

Thefreemasons said:


> Can I get an invite? Interested in joining. My discord is the same as my username on here


Sure. I'll DM you one.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Sep 22, 2018)

Y'all go through some changes in moddership? I still peek in from time to time and I feel like I've seen a couple new faces and an absence of some old ones, but no announcements about it or anything.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 22, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Y'all go through some changes in moddership? I still peek in from time to time and I feel like I've seen a couple new faces and an absence of some old ones, but no announcements about it or anything.


Sorry about that. We went through a really rough time and faced a lot of issues a while back. We're back on our feet now and things are running smoothly.

We will be keeping all our users updated more frequently now.


----------



## Axle_wolf (Sep 23, 2018)

Is it okay if I get an invite?


----------



## MEDDL3r (Sep 25, 2018)

Could I get an invite plz? Thx!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 25, 2018)

Bump ba ba bump ba ba bump ba ba bump ba ba bump ba ba bump...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 27, 2018)

Spicy chicken sandwich bump!


----------



## Belatucadros (Sep 29, 2018)

BIRB BUUUMP. Check out our server!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 3, 2018)

*BOO! 





*
Spooky bump


----------



## BeautifulBasil (Oct 4, 2018)

Can I get an invite plz?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 4, 2018)

BeautifulBasil said:


> Can I get an invite plz?


Sure. I'll gladly DM one to you.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2018)

We have over 140 members and more than 50 channels including:

 art, 
videos,
 gaming,  
memes,
 FAF topics, 
technology, 
guns and cars, 
venting, 
serious talk, 
NSFW OwO!, 
roleplaying, 
voice chat,
photography,

We even a Karaoke channel.


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2018)

Seriously dude. Where do you get all these damn disco birbs from? :V


----------



## Thefreemasons (Oct 7, 2018)

@Yakamaru thats what Im wondering


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> Seriously dude. Where do you get all these damn disco birbs from? :V


Cult of the Party Parrot


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Cult of the Party Parrot


HHAHAHAHAHHAHA!

MAAAN! I AM SAVING THIS SHIT!


----------



## Kiaara (Oct 7, 2018)

May I join?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2018)

KiaraTC said:


> May I join?


Sure! I'll DM you an invite


----------



## NRS174 (Oct 7, 2018)

Pls invite


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 7, 2018)

NRS174 said:


> Pls invite


Sure UwU


----------



## BobtheCob (Oct 9, 2018)

Can I join?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

BobtheCob said:


> Can I join?


Sure


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 9, 2018)

I've been holding off for a while to settle things, but I think I'm finally ready to join this.

Will accept a DMed invite if/when given.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 9, 2018)

FrostyTheDragon said:


> I've been holding off for a while to settle things, but I think I'm finally ready to join this.
> 
> Will accept a DMed invite if/when given.


Sure.


----------



## Unvexed (Oct 11, 2018)

Hi! I'd love an invite too ^^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 11, 2018)

Unvexed said:


> Hi! I'd love an invite too ^^


I'd be happy to


----------



## Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf (Oct 12, 2018)

I'd happily give it a try, if you're willing to lemme in that is


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 12, 2018)

Vic_the_Hard_Rock_Wolf said:


> I'd happily give it a try, if you're willing to lemme in that is


You seem like a really nice person. I'd be happy to get to know you more on the server. UwU

I'll DM you the invite.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 14, 2018)

My favorite movie scene......






THE BUMP!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2018)

This bump is currently under construction


----------



## Some Moron (Oct 18, 2018)

I've noticed more bumps than the usual. This is unnatural!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 18, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I've noticed more bumps than the usual. This is unnatural!


*Very* unnatural.


----------



## Some Moron (Oct 18, 2018)

Yakamaru said:


> *Very* unnatural.


Maybe even supernatural?


----------



## DylanM40 (Oct 18, 2018)

This Discord still rolling?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2018)

DylanM40 said:


> This Discord still rolling?


Yep. Would you like an invite buddy?


----------



## DylanM40 (Oct 18, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Yep. Would you like an invite buddy?


Yeah wouldn't mind joining.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 18, 2018)

DylanM40 said:


> Yeah wouldn't mind joining.


Sure, I'll DM one to you. See you there!


----------



## Jaybug_spn (Oct 19, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> We set up a discord server where you can enjoy yourself when the forums are slow or filled with too much drama. We are willing to extend our invitation to everyone so long as you abide by our rules and treat other users with the curtesy you would appreciate yourself


how can i join?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2018)

Jaybug_spn said:


> how can i join?


Simple. I'll happily send you an invite in your DM right now


----------



## Zezel (Oct 19, 2018)

I'd like to join if thats alright?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 19, 2018)

Zezel said:


> I'd like to join if thats alright?


Of course! I'll send you one too!


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Oct 21, 2018)

@Infrarednexus 
I’d be interested. 
As long as it’s atill drama free.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 21, 2018)

WarriorWhispers said:


> @Infrarednexus
> I’d be interested.
> As long as it’s atill drama free.


We do our best to keep it drama free. I'll DM you an invite :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 24, 2018)

Oh my goodness! I almost forgot to bump! 







This birb brought marshmallows!


----------



## fourur (Oct 25, 2018)

no link?


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 25, 2018)

fourur said:


> no link?


I've seen you on some other servers, I'll send you an invite you like!


----------



## DeeTheDragon (Oct 25, 2018)

fourur said:


> no link?


Permanent links are magnets for trolls  

It kinda sucks, but keeping track of who is let in helps keep the place troll-free.


----------



## fourur (Oct 26, 2018)

ho ok I see , it's fur base right? sorry i thought it was other server


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 30, 2018)

My sis wants to join, but doesn't have a FAF account. She only wants to go on the server (for some reason >.>) so could you send me a link so that I can send the link to her?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 30, 2018)

Asassinator said:


> My sis wants to join, but doesn't have a FAF account. She only wants to go on the server (for some reason >.>) so could you send me a link so that I can send the link to her?


Sure. I'll send you one. I bet your sister is really friendly


----------



## Asassinator (Oct 30, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sure. I'll send you one. I bet your sister is really friendly


:3 We’ll see...


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Oct 31, 2018)

I was inquiring about this today actually. If you would have me, I'd like to be in your group

JakeDaFoXx is my username.


----------



## Belatucadros (Oct 31, 2018)

JakeTheFoXx said:


> I was inquiring about this today actually. If you would have me, I'd like to be in your group
> 
> JakeDaFoXx is my username.


Hey there! I'll send you one!


----------



## Dreythalion (Nov 4, 2018)

Interested in checking it out. Can I get a link?


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 4, 2018)

Dreythalion said:


> Interested in checking it out. Can I get a link?


I'll DM you an invite!


----------



## Dirtyrottenpunk (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd be interested!  I may be new here to the forums, however I've been a fandom member since 03


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 4, 2018)

Dirtyrottenpunk said:


> I'd be interested!  I may be new here to the forums, however I've been a fandom member since 03


I'll send you an invite!


----------



## Littlefoot505 (Nov 4, 2018)

I'd be interested in joining


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 4, 2018)

Littlefoot505 said:


> I'd be interested in joining


Sure thing! I'll send a link!


----------



## Conseqq (Nov 4, 2018)

Pop one here!


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 4, 2018)

Conseqq said:


> Pop one here!


Sure!


----------



## ScrewLoose (Nov 8, 2018)

Belatucadros said:


> Sure thing! I'll send a link!


Can you please pm me a link?


----------



## Fowler Wolf (Nov 8, 2018)

Is this discord still active? I'm looking for people to kick back and chat with.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 8, 2018)

Fowler Wolf said:


> Is this discord still active? I'm looking for people to kick back and chat with.





ScrewLoose said:


> Can you please pm me a link?


No problem guys. I'll send you ones right away.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2018)

I'm bumping this thread inconspicuously


----------



## Unknownusa (Nov 15, 2018)

It could be that i am just dumb but... i cannot find this stuoid link. Do I have to request it or smth like that?


----------



## Unknownusa (Nov 15, 2018)

Unknownusa said:


> It could be that i am just dumb but... i cannot find this stuoid link. Do I have to request it or smth like that?


Ok nvm i just have to ask nicely.
Ahem... could i please get an invite?


----------



## Furryfox777 (Nov 15, 2018)

I'd like an invite too :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2018)

Unknownusa said:


> It could be that i am just dumb but... i cannot find this stuoid link. Do I have to request it or smth like that?


That's how we run it to make sure we can see those we let in. Don't worry. I'll send you a DM invite


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 15, 2018)

Furryfox777 said:


> I'd like an invite too :3


Sure :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 25, 2018)

I bump this thread in the name of the Queen!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> I bump this thread







What the gecko hecko is going on here.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 25, 2018)

I apologize for leaving, there's a lot of cool people in there but the server was too big for my tastes, and I wanted to reside in smaller circles with more like-minded people. I appreciate you having me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 25, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> I apologize for leaving, there's a lot of cool people in there but the server was too big for my tastes, and I wanted to reside in smaller circles with more like-minded people. I appreciate you having me.


No hard feelings. I enjoyed having you. If you ever change you mind and would like to come back, you're always welcome.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Nov 25, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> No hard feelings. I enjoyed having you. If you ever change you mind and would like to come back, you're always welcome.


 Thank you so much.


----------



## gamermaid (Nov 26, 2018)

Okay. I'll bite. Care to throw me an invite?


----------



## Juju-z (Nov 26, 2018)

Hm, well I don't really have a reason to use my discord, so this might help give me a reason, willing to invite me?


----------



## Belatucadros (Nov 27, 2018)

gamermaid said:


> Okay. I'll bite. Care to throw me an invite?





Juju-z said:


> Hm, well I don't really have a reason to use my discord, so this might help give me a reason, willing to invite me?


Sure! I'll send you both invites ^w^


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 7, 2018)

Everybody do the bump with me!


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Everybody do the bump with me!













Edit: HOWWWW


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> Everybody do the bump with me!


No, Nexxy. Bad! :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2018)

A long overdue bump!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 3, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Bump
> 
> View attachment 51173


The parrot didnt load for a minute and I got scared : p


----------



## Foxy Emy (Jan 3, 2019)

Can someone send me an invite?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 3, 2019)

Emyrelda Seoni said:


> Can someone send me an invite?


Done


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 7, 2019)

Rusty_Raccoon said:


> DM me an invite


There you go


----------



## Water Draco (Jan 9, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> I'd somehow harass you dinguses more, but my damn tablet doesn't use android! Stupid Amazon!



Fire OS is a version of Android re-flavoured to Amazon requirements


----------



## Unknownusa (Jan 10, 2019)

Soo... a few months ago, when I was, like, REALLY new to the fandom I asked for an invite but was too anxious in the end >.<

Now I have courage and would ask again, this time even joining after getting an invite.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 10, 2019)

Unknownusa said:


> Soo... a few months ago, when I was, like, REALLY new to the fandom I asked for an invite but was too anxious in the end >.<
> 
> Now I have courage and would ask again, this time even joining after getting an invite.


I sent you a new invite


----------



## furryswag (Jan 10, 2019)

What's all this now?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 10, 2019)

furryswag said:


> What's all this now?


It's a discord serve we made a while back. You're welcome to join if you want


----------



## furryswag (Jan 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> It's a discord serve we made a while back. You're welcome to join if you want


Sign me up


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 10, 2019)

furryswag said:


> Sign me up


Done


----------



## furryswag (Jan 10, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Done


 I'm in. Thanks


----------



## moonshadow2 (Jan 13, 2019)

i want to join thanks


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 13, 2019)

moonshadow2 said:


> i want to join thanks


Absolutely


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

I would like to join the server


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 23, 2019)

23R0 said:


> I would like to join the server


I sent you an invite a few minutes earlier. I can send another if you didn't see it though.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 23, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I sent you an invite a few minutes earlier. I can send another if you didn't see it though.


I got it now, thanks


----------



## _Oliver_ (Jan 24, 2019)

interested send a invite please


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

_Oliver_ said:


> interested send a invite please


Sure. I'll DM you


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Jan 25, 2019)

May I have an invite?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jan 25, 2019)

A Lurker at the Threshold said:


> May I have an invite?


Absolutely!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 10, 2019)

A bump mlady?


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 11, 2019)

Can I come play?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 11, 2019)

Keita Lemur said:


> Can I come play?


Sure. I'll DM it to you


----------



## Keita Lemur (Feb 11, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Sure. I'll DM it to you



Excellent! thanks


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 11, 2019)

mind letting me in?


----------



## Mewmento (Feb 12, 2019)

Feel free to shoot me an invite.


----------



## foussiremix (Feb 12, 2019)

I would like to join


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

Dat Wolf said:


> mind letting me in?





Mewmento said:


> Feel free to shoot me an invite.





foussiremix said:


> I would like to join


I just sent all three of you invites. Sorry for the late response.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Feb 16, 2019)

I would like to rejoin


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 16, 2019)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> I would like to rejoin


You're always welcome friend


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Feb 17, 2019)

Mind if I get an invite?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 17, 2019)

MosquitoBeest said:


> Mind if I get an invite?


Of course


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 27, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 3, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Bump





Infrarednexus said:


> Bump!


They should mix vikings with American Handegg. That would be fun. :3


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> They should mix vikings with American Handegg. That would be fun. :3


It's called Minnesota


----------



## Kinuki (Mar 6, 2019)

Invite, pretty please? :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

Kinuki said:


> Invite, pretty please? :3


Sure :3


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> It's called Minnesota


????


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ????


It's a state in the US settled by people of primarily Scandinavian (and German) heritage who all talk like Canadians. 
Their NFL team is the Vikings.  
So... vikings + american "handegg" = Minnesota.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> It's a state in the US settled by people of primarily Scandinavian (and German) heritage who all talk like Canadians.
> Their NFL team is the Vikings.
> So... vikings + american "handegg" = Minnesota.


Ooh. Didn't know it had a lot of people with Scandinavian heritage living there. That explains a lot, actually. Thanks for sharing. 

And yes, handegg. That thing is NOT shaped like a ball.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Ooh. Didn't know it had a lot of people with Scandinavian heritage living there. That explains a lot, actually. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> And yes, handegg. That thing is NOT shaped like a ball.


Like.. if you had taken two seconds to google "vikings football" you would have realized you had basically invented the state of Minnesota. 

You don't use your feet on the ball very much either, but since when did we care about making sense?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 6, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Like.. if you had taken two seconds to google "vikings football" you would have realized you had basically invented the state of Minnesota.
> 
> You don't use your feet on the ball very much either, but since when did we care about making sense?


Sometimes the most obvious choice makes one oblivious to it. It's a bit like asking for your car keys and they are lying comfortably in your damn pocket.

That and I am not knowledgeable on American sports in general, as far as history, teams, etc is concerned. Know most of the rules, same for baseball, but I'm not interested in it. Probably wouldn't even know what I got even if I did look up "Viking football". 

Was thinking something along the lines of actual vikings fighting over the ball, Middle-Age style.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 6, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Sometimes the most obvious choice makes one oblivious to it. It's a bit like asking for your car keys and they are lying comfortably in your damn pocket.
> 
> That and I am not knowledgeable on American sports in general, as far as history, teams, etc is concerned. Know most of the rules, same for baseball, but I'm not interested in it. Probably wouldn't even know what I got even if I did look up "Viking football".
> 
> Was thinking something along the lines of actual vikings fighting over the ball, Middle-Age style.


I don't know about football, but they did play proto-hockey. Knattleikr - Wikipedia


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Mar 6, 2019)

Is there a link?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 6, 2019)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Is there a link?


Just a sec and I'll send you one


----------



## Cyroo (Mar 8, 2019)

StolenMadWolf said:


> Is there a link?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 13, 2019)

Error: Bump not found....


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 13, 2019)

aye can i get an invite


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 13, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> aye can i get an invite


Sure :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 13, 2019)

Sent an invite. So sorry about the late reply


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 18, 2019)

Sleepy bump...


----------



## Bink (Mar 22, 2019)

Never actually joined in a disc server before... I just use it to chat with some close buds of mine.
Anyways, hook me up with a link, I wanna give it a go. :3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 22, 2019)

Bink said:


> Never actually joined in a disc server before... I just use it to chat with some close buds of mine.
> Anyways, hook me up with a link, I wanna give it a go. :3


You got it!


----------



## larigot (Mar 24, 2019)

Inv pls


----------



## renarddéfoncé (Mar 24, 2019)

Hi ! You have a discord server ? Nice ! Can i have an invitation please ?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 24, 2019)

larigot said:


> Inv pls





renarddéfoncé said:


> Hi ! You have a discord server ? Nice ! Can i have an invitation please ?


I'll send one to both of you


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 30, 2019)

Is this still a thing and can a moron like me join?


----------



## Vitaly (Mar 30, 2019)

i made a opsie with my groups, reinvite me pls


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2019)

Vitaly said:


> i made a opsie with my groups, reinvite me pls





Minerva_Minx said:


> Is this still a thing and can a moron like me join?


Will give you an invite in a sec.


----------



## Balskarr (Mar 31, 2019)

Felt like I needed a break from the place for a little bit. Apologies for my abrupt departure but I'm ready to rejoin if you'll have me again.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2019)

Bump my dear Watson


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2019)

Balskarr said:


> Felt like I needed a break from the place for a little bit. Apologies for my abrupt departure but I'm ready to rejoin if you'll have me again.


Done!


----------



## Wabbajax (Apr 6, 2019)

Do you accept newbies too?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2019)

Wabbajack said:


> Do you accept newbies too?


Yep!


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 6, 2019)

Give me ownership. :V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> Give me ownership. :V


You'll have to take it from my cold dead hands >:V


----------



## Some Moron (Apr 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> You'll have to take it from my cold dead hands >:V


I'll unplug your power cable if I have to! >:V


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2019)

Some Moron said:


> I'll unplug your power cable if I have to! >:V


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 6, 2019)

i would like to join said server!


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 6, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


>


That face tells me you don't run on potatos or oranges.
I'm not mad, but disapointed.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 6, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> i would like to join said server!


Sure just a sec


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 29, 2019)

Been there, went through the whole "trying to fit in and getting ignored by everyone" cycle that seems to be common for big Discord servers. I don't find it very friendly for new members, sadly


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Been there, went through the whole "trying to fit in and getting ignored by everyone" cycle that seems to be common for big Discord servers. I don't find it very friendly for new members, sadly


That's strange since almost all people we invite really enjoy it and stick around for a long time. I'm sorry your experience was bad though.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> That's strange since almost all people we invite really enjoy it and stick around for a long time. I'm sorry your experience was bad though.


With me, it was a large chat where I tried to greet people and drop in questions/opinions while a bunch of folks talked with each other and coldshouldered my presence - it was kinda embarrassing, so I left. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong? :<


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> With me, it was a large chat where I tried to greet people and drop in questions/opinions while a bunch of folks talked with each other and coldshouldered my presence - it was kinda embarrassing, so I left. Maybe I'm just doing something wrong? :<


I wouldn’t blame yourself. Like I said, I’m sorry you didn’t feel welcomed. I’m trying the best I can to help everyone enjoy their time there.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I wouldn’t blame yourself. Like I said, I’m sorry you didn’t feel welcomed. I’m trying the best I can to help everyone enjoy their time there.


I don't mind trying it later, once I get through unpleasant experience. Is it fine if I ask for help in setting foot forward when it comes to it?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I don't mind trying it later, once I get through unpleasant experience. Is it fine if I ask for help in setting foot forward when it comes to it?


Absolutely


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 29, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Absolutely


Thank you in advance .o. Sorry for dissing your server too - it's just a common thing I deal with, and I happen to have much more luck on smaller servers for some reason


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 29, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Thank you in advance .o. Sorry for dissing your server too - it's just a common thing I deal with, and I happen to have much more luck on smaller servers for some reason


It's perfectly fine. I'm sorry things didn't work out for you on Fur Base but I would love to help you if you ever decide to give the place a second chance <3


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 6, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Spoiler! Bump


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 17, 2019)

?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 17, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> ?


Would you like an invite to our server?


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 17, 2019)

*shrugs*


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 17, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> *shrugs*


Feel free to let me know when you change your mind and are interested


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 17, 2019)

Who is the owner?


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 17, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Who is the owner?


Me ^w^


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 17, 2019)

*squints* mmmmmm...


----------



## RafaleFlight (May 17, 2019)

Got room for another in the server? Seems like something I'd like to jump into.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 17, 2019)

RafaleFlight said:


> Got room for another in the server? Seems like something I'd like to jump into.


Sure. I'll DM you an invite


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 30, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Seiden (May 31, 2019)

I'd be interested !


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (May 31, 2019)

Don't go there!
Actually no, go and have fun. Honestly this is the only discord furry server that I like. No toxicity (somehow) and friendly people


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 31, 2019)

Seiden said:


> I'd be interested !


Sure I'll DM you an invite


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 14, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Don't go there!
> Actually no, go and have fun. Honestly this is the only discord furry server that I like. No toxicity (somehow) and friendly people


Oh cool, sounds like a nice place then! I'd like to join!


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 15, 2019)

Yes this is one of my favorite servers. Do come by!


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 15, 2019)

Skychickens said:


> Yes this is one of my favorite servers. Do come by!


I have, and it's really fun!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2019)

Speed bump!


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 22, 2019)

i can't promise to be that active but i've been looking a good dicord to burn my free time when i get it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 23, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Cyroo (Jun 23, 2019)

Probably the only furry server I enjoy. Other furry communities on Discord are wack as fuck.


----------



## Scylo (Jun 23, 2019)

Rintinsin#0473


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 23, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Probably the only furry server I enjoy. Other furry communities on Discord are wack as fuck.



to me that actually sounds appealing.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 23, 2019)

May I have the invite again?


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 23, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> May I have the invite again?


Catbee Vibes#6334


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jun 24, 2019)

Could I please have an invite?

KnightsSorrow#1215


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 24, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> May I have the invite again?


Sure!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 24, 2019)

KnightsSorrow said:


> Could I please have an invite?
> 
> KnightsSorrow#1215


Absolutely just a sec


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 9, 2019)

since joining i can say i'm really enjoying my time here.

seems like a lovely group of people you have.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 9, 2019)

This server would be so much better if you gave me ownership. :V


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jul 10, 2019)

Invite? Mishagreen#5717


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jul 12, 2019)

Any chance I can get a invite? My Discord name is in my signature <3


----------



## theWiitch (Jul 12, 2019)

I'd love an invite to take a peek! _lumos#7696_


----------



## skybel (Jul 14, 2019)

hi emm can i mabey have an invite to the server to if the server is still active?  The_Ultimatefox (Skybel)#2138


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 7, 2019)

I am necroing this thread because IDGAF. Report me


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 7, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I am necroing this thread because IDGAF. Report me


How is this a necro?


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 7, 2019)

Our server is now accessible through Disboard and Discord.Me but I will leave an invite link here for anyone to use 

Join the Fur Base Discord Server!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 9, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Sep 10, 2019)

My turn to join.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 13, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 14, 2019)

Aggressive bump >:V


----------



## Lexiand (Sep 14, 2019)

*Come in to the server. We have cookies.*


----------



## AudioWolf84 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thou shalt let thy homie join x3


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 16, 2019)

Bump


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 16, 2019)

I did not expect I would have to take a test in order to join.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 18, 2019)

Golpe! 

That's "Bump" in Spanish


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2019)

Budump bump


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 20, 2019)

Bump 

Here is a new link 

Join the Fur Base Discord Server!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 26, 2019)

Bump


----------

